# adopted - please identify breed(if possible)



## der1311 (Apr 30, 2009)

Hello, new to the site. A week ago I got this little puppy. His name is Snickers. The pound told me he was a Poodle chihuahua. I don't see either in him. I'm thinking terrier possibly yorkie mix. What do you guys think?



















Mohawk!









P.S. he is 8 months old


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

I would say a wire haired breed with some spaniel.


----------



## Bonnie Napholc (Apr 28, 2009)

looks alot like a wirehaired dachshund with maybe yorkie


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

I see wire haired something, yorkie, and maybe some terrier...very cute!!


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

He's clearly part Kewpie Doll. I mean, look at that hair!


----------



## gracie_pie (Mar 20, 2009)

He really is a Choodle (poodle chiuaua). My friend has one named Spotty, and he looks just like that (except not as cute! ). They don't always take on the looks of the dogs they are mixed with. I'm almost positive that your pound was right. Thanks for adopting!


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

He reminds me a lot of my friend's dog, who is a chihuahua/poodle mix.


----------

